# Ammo question



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi fellas!

I would like to hear from european guys that where do you but your ammunation?

I find it hard to find a good website.

Links would be awesome.

Cheers .. Jorma


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

You need Grand Theft Auto for that.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Check for bearing supplies in your country. There is a Japanese firm here in Canada that gives good service and reasonable prices. I have suggested the following firm for those in the UK:

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=23_5044

Use Google and search for bearings in Finland.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Charles! I will check that website.

-Jorma


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

www.kugel-winnie.de is the dealer of choice for us folks in Germany. No idea if he ships to Finland though.

What sort of ammo are we talking about anyway? One doesn't always need to shoot steel balls, I use mostly 16mm marbles or even smooth turned beechwood balls for indoor shooting, other folks use candy (jawbreakers or even gummy bears for indoor shooting), paintballs, cylindrical bits cut from a thick bolt with a bolt cutter or hex nuts. All those might be easier to find and cheaper.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

I would love to get 9.5mm steel balls. I have used hex nuts for pretty long time and now im willing to use other ammo.

Yes, and thanks for your time. 

PS. Is it legal to hunt with slingshot in Germany?

-Jorma


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Jormajonne said:


> PS. Is it legal to hunt with slingshot in Germany?


No, it isn't. Hunting regulations are super strict here. Big trouble of one got caught, too.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

mopper said:


> Jormajonne said:
> 
> 
> > PS. Is it legal to hunt with slingshot in Germany?
> ...


Well, you ahvent seen the law of Finland. If someone who havent been living with it all his life would take a look at it. He would laugh AND HARD. 

Here almost everything is illegal. hunting with airgun? NO! Slingshot? NO! Crossbow? NO! . :huh:

Here you have to get throught MANY tests and interviews to get lisence for a gun. And it costs a lot.(Been there, donw that)

Sorry, im getting little pissed with my country.

If i would get caught hunting with slingshot, they would put me into jail. Risky business.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds as bad as Germany. Here, the test you need to pass to get a hunting license and a gun permit (the "Jägerprüfung") is nicknamed "das grüne Abitur" ("the green college diploma") for all the stuff you have to know.


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel you


----------

